

Ask HN: Best sites for finding freelance work? - practicalpants

It looks like there&#x27;s a lot out there beyond Elance or oDesk. I&#x27;m wondering what all is there and how your experiences were.
======
ProblemFactory
The best freelance clients I have worked with have been from personal
recommendations. Tell every friend who works in software that you are free for
work - many of them will be approached by people looking for developers, and
can refer you.

Also, look for technology-specific mailing lists, forums and job boards (and
stackoverflow careers). The people looking for developers there tend to be
more familiar with the process, cost and expectations of hiring a developer
than people on "outsourcing sites".

------
DigitalSea
I've had great experiences with Freelancer.com. I've got a few quick and well-
paying jobs off of there. Never had experience with Elance or oDesk though,
but they're all similar to be honest.

------
crishoj
[http://gun.io/](http://gun.io/) looks interesting

------
davidsmith8900
-

a. [https://www.elance.com/](https://www.elance.com/)

b. [http://www.freelance.com/en/](http://www.freelance.com/en/)

c. [http://www.freelancer.com/](http://www.freelancer.com/)

d. [http://www.getacoder.com/](http://www.getacoder.com/)

e. [http://www.guru.com/](http://www.guru.com/)

f. [https://www.odesk.com/](https://www.odesk.com/)

g. [http://www.peopleperhour.com/](http://www.peopleperhour.com/)

h. [http://www.project4hire.com/](http://www.project4hire.com/)

